# The K-Sentials Monte Carlo



## Old Coyote (May 8, 2013)

.... I also build Nascar replicas .......... this is Terry Labonte's 1999 K-Sentials Monte Carlo ........... winner of that year's Winston All Star race


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Hey, now that's nice. Great job on the paint


----------



## cheliman (Jun 9, 2013)

Nice clean build! Great job on this!


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

You do some very impressive work ! :thumbsup:


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Very colorful.:thumbsup:


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

The painting of that had to have been FUN! NICE work!


----------

